# Netgear WG111v2



## FooBSDer (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks to DutchDaemons http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8785 post, and the man pages, I was able to get my Netgear WG111v2 wireless dongle working under FreeBSD 8.0!

Here's how I did it in case there are any more noobs like me who need help with this.

First I needed the correct kernel module:

```
kldload if_urtw
```

Next, load the module automatically on every boot by editing /boot/loader.conf and adding:

```
if_urtw_load="YES"
```

I have WEP enabled on my router, so....

From the man page of urtw I used:

```
ifconfig wlan create wlandev urtw0 ssid my-ssid wepmode on wepkey 0x1234567890 weptxkey 1 up
```

Then finally, to join my network:

```
dhclient wlan0
```


----------

